# Question about prep for upcoming colonoscopy



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

A lot of you on here have spoken about using Miralax as your colonoscopy prep but I am in Canada and don't know if that is available here.The sheet my doctor gave me lists 4 choices. They are: Golytely, Klean Prep, Colyte or PEG-lyte. Has anyone tried any of these and which one would be the least foul??Thanks for any help


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm wondering if the PEG-lyte would be more like Miralax? Although many of them come up as different names for the same basic thing.After all Miralax is PEG http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...er/a603032.htmlhttp://www.drugs.com/cons/Peglyte.html says it is PEG + electrolytes. I don't know if it has a flavor.K.


----------

